# Falls City Beverage Bottle



## nickhwooldridge (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been searching around the internet forever now and I can't seem to find any information about this Falls City Ice and Beverage bottle. It's a 6 1/2 oz bottle. I'm a big Falls City beer collector and I really want to know more about this bottle. Can anyone help me?!?!?!?!


----------



## RCO (Aug 21, 2015)

its a neat bottle but where is falls city ? we need a bit more info before someone could shed more light on it


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 21, 2015)

I believe that is Louisville KY. If so, I know where a different Falls City bottle is, and possibly some of the Beer bottles also.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 21, 2015)

Prohibition..... https://en.wikipedia.org/...s_City_Brewing_Company


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a Art Deco 1920's Soda Bottle. Typical for many Beer Brewers to make Soda during Prohibition. I have many Fall City Beer cans in my collection. LEON.


----------



## nickhwooldridge (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys! I figured it might be because of Prohibition...


----------

